# TT-S or S3?



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm thinking on buying a new car and I've been debating between the S3 and the TT-S. I know that the TT-S is lighter but the rear seats are a joke and it's more expensive ... What are your thoughts about this. Any more pros and cons for each of them?

Thanks, I highly appreciate any and every opinion and feedback! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm thinking on buying a new car and I've been debating between the S3 and the TT-S. I know that the TT-S is lighter but the rear seats are a joke and it's more expensive ... What are your thoughts about this. Any more pros and cons for each of them?
> 
> ...


Well, the TTS is lighter and more expensive and the S3 is more practical  Really if you're cross shopping the Golf R should be on your list as well. 5 doors so easy to carry four people plus the hatchback is even more practical than the S3. Reviews have consistently rated the Golf R as a better driver's car than either the S3 or TTS. As a bonus, if it matters at all the Golf R is the only one available with a manual.

You pay an awfully big premium for the TTS which gets you the lighter, stiffer aluminum chassis and all the interior tech if that's high on your priorities.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

My thoughts are that the S3 is an excellent 4-door sedan, the Golf R is an excellent 'hot hatch' and the TTS is an excellent sportscar. So first you have to decide what you're in the market for.

As far as sportscars go the TTS is actually quite practical as there's significant stowage space, especially with the back seats down flat. Thanks to Quattro it's quite capable all year 'round and now rear biased in dynamic mode for added sportiness. The magnetic shocks and virtual cockpit are unique as well. And of course the high quality and elegant less-is-more interior that Audi does so well.

The TTS is rather pricey but compared to say a base Cayman it's still an excellent value.

btw: my thoughts above are what ultimately led me to the TTS after considering these and other models. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*The TTS is the fastest by far if you are a spirited driver*



JohnLZ7W said:


> Well, the TTS is lighter and more expensive and the S3 is more practical  Really if you're cross shopping the Golf R should be on your list as well. 5 doors so easy to carry four people plus the hatchback is even more practical than the S3. Reviews have consistently rated the Golf R as a better driver's car than either the S3 or TTS. As a bonus, if it matters at all the Golf R is the only one available with a manual.
> 
> You pay an awfully big premium for the TTS which gets you the lighter, stiffer aluminum chassis and all the interior tech if that's high on your priorities.


I view the Car and Driver Lightning Lap tests as the most objective measure of how fast a car is. It is the only objective test that combines acceleration, handling, and braking as a car goes around a track driven by the same professional drivers. In the most recent, 2015, tests the S3 was faster than the Golf R and both were significantly slower than the old Mk 2 TTS. With the HP and handling improvements of the Mk 3 TTS over the Mk 2 TTS, the Mk 3 TTS will leave the Mk 2 TTS in the dust. I expect the Mk 3 TTS Lightning Lap, when tested in 2016, to be about the same as the Mk 2 TTRS (less HP but far improved handling).


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

You need to ask yourself what you will be doing with the car 85% of the time. This will help you decide which direction to go in your purchase.
I have found my TT-S to be a decent daily driver, although I have an MB 250 GLK to handle other duties.

I still hate the DSG and find that grab my wife's MINI when the frustration with the DSG drives me insane. My previous Golf R was much slower, but inherently more fun to drive despite its crude nature.

If you can get to drive both cars for an extended time before buying ( TT vs A3), it may make your decision easier.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Huey52 said:


> My thoughts are that the S3 is an excellent 4-door sedan, the Golf R is an excellent 'hot hatch' and the TTS is an excellent sportscar. So first you have to decide what you're in the market for.
> 
> As far as sportscars go the TTS is actually quite practical as there's significant stowage space, especially with the back seats down flat. Thanks to Quattro it's quite capable all year 'round and now rear biased in dynamic mode for added sportiness. The magnetic shocks and virtual cockpit are unique as well. And of course the high quality and elegant less-is-more interior that Audi does so well.
> 
> ...


Well said! I feel the same about RS3-TTRS as that may be my next dilemna,as I can in fact buy both for the $150000 a configured C4S would be,since one will be across the pond in Scotland and the other here in Canada.The sound and character of the 5 is so special I would never get an A45 or Golf R instead,despite the opinions.
Mac


----------



## c12402 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Two very different animals.*

I have a tts mk3 since last summer, overall is a perfectly valid car for everyday use, provided that you use it normally alone or with another passenger. Rear seats are usable for small persons and short runs.

I have tested the TTS in a circuit side by side with an S3 and another RS3, and they are very different cars. Both, RS3 and S3 is much less sporty, showing an uncomfortable movement in turns, less acceleration despite higher more power in RS3, and a quite different experience. I could not find the limits of TTS running as fast I could, incredible grip, very high speed in turns and much better acceleration.

I enjoy everyday ride to the office, the small size is perfect for parking and the space for luggage is surprisingly good. 

By the way, it's also good for dogs. I have a large German Shepard and is fitting quite well in the booth, removing separation plates and installing a removable grid.

Fuel consumption is not good, but it is very flat 9,5-12,5 liters/100km. 

In summary, TTS is a highly recommendable car if you like sensations of a sport car. S3 is a more usable car, just to drive a bit fast, more economical, but nothing really special.


----------

